# Mujeriego?



## Miquel Àngel

Tinc un dubte respecte aquesta paraula, *mujeriego*, que no sé com traduir-la al català. Aquí a Mallorca he sentit "femellut", però el diccionari no la recull. Si qualcú em pogués ajudar ho agrairia.


----------



## darklove_x

Hola!

podria ser "faldiller"? Es que ara mateix no se m'ocurreix cap altra paraula per dir aixó, ho sento!

Adeu!!


----------



## avellanainphilly

Jo en diria 'faldiller'.
'Femellut' no ho havia sentit mai però em sembla una paraula molt divertida!


----------



## darklove_x

Jo tampoc havia sentit mai femellut


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Igual que l'Avellana: tota la vida he dit _faldiller_. _Femellut_, quina gràcia! 

També es podria dir un Don Joan o un Casanova.


----------



## jaume60

Hola,

Al diccionari castellano-catalán de Vox ens proposa:
- doner
- faldiller
- fembrer.

Jo sempre he sentit faldiller, però tal com va la moda avui i atenent la cultura occidental, no se que diuen els meus nets.

Jaume


----------



## Dixie!

jaume60 said:


> Hola,
> 
> - doner
> - faldiller
> - fembrer.
> 
> Jo sempre he sentit faldiller, però tal com va la moda avui i atenent la cultura occidental, no se que diuen els meus nets.
> 
> Jaume



Fembrer?  Dubto que algú m'entengués si mai la utilitzés!  De veritat es fa servir això? Mai ho havia sentit... Em recorda una altra paraula i em sona fatal


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Dixie! said:


> Fembrer?  Dubto que algú m'entengués si mai la utilitzés!  De veritat es fa servir això? Mai ho havia sentit... Em recorda una altra paraula i em sona fatal


 
Dic el mateix!

Pel que fa a _faldiller_, dir-vos que aquesta paraula la vaig descobrir amb una companya d'escola tot buscant una altra cosa al diccionari. Teníem uns catorze anys. 

Des de llavors que l'he feta servir, però a casa mai no l'he sentida. Diria que ells diuen "un mujeriegu".


----------



## Mei

Jo dic "pendó" tan si es home com dona.


----------



## Miquel Àngel

Moltes gràcies a tots per les respostes! Jo que pensava que ningú em respondria i en dos dies, vuit respostes  Ah, al final he escollit faldiller


----------



## darklove_x

De res!!

oky xD


----------



## Mei

Us enrecordeu del "Sue Ellen, ets un pendó!"?


----------

